# Dog sitting



## wiggum (9 mo ago)

Hello all,

We are sitting for a dog at our house for the month. Roxy is a maltese mix who was originally pulled out of a house of a women who was arrested for animal cruelty and puppy mill. Our friends adopted her right after they saw it on the news about 1 1/2 years now. In her normal household she only follows the husband around the house right at the base of his foot at all times. Does not really warm up to his wife and hides in the bedroom when he goes out.

We are sitting for Roxy for about 12 days so far. She took to my mom, and follows her around the house. She will not go near anyone else, and actively walks away from us if we get close. When I come home she will wag her tail really fast and bark at me. If we sit on the couch and my mom is also on the couch she will sit on the couch and sometimes sleep right near me. If my mom gets up she jumps down and follows her. If she is near my mom, I am able to pet her no problem but seems like she just puts up with it. If we are on the couch she will lick my hand

if I come home, she will sit as far away from me, and you see her shaking a little. I do not approach her when she is like that. She does not play with any toys, or eat any treats, but loves going outside with my mom in the backyard.

I feel so bad for her. She is a great dog. Never tried to bite anyone no matter how afraid she is.


----------

